# Do you know your heritage?



## Bretrick (Oct 29, 2021)

My surname is of Irish descent, from County Roscommon.
The current distribution throughout the world is 81% USA, 11 % Great Britain, 6% Canada,
2% Ireland, and 1% my island home Australia.
So most of my relatives went to the USA.
My criminal relatives were shipped out as convicts to Botany Bay in Sydney and Port Arthur in Tasmania.
I was born in Tasmania so I am from fine convict stock.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 29, 2021)

Do I know my heritage?  Yes


----------



## caroln (Oct 29, 2021)

I'm half Swedish, half English.  I can trace my English ancestors back to the year 1515.  I can't go back any further than my great grandfather on my Swedish side.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes, half Czech and half German. A family member tried tracing the family tree and didn't get much further than the great grandparents. The war destroyed so many records.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2021)

yes... Scottish born & bred to Scottish Parents, and Irish Grandparents..  Celt going back generations..


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2021)

My ancestors came from a few different countries..   and tracing back a couple hundred years wasn't too difficult.

 Italy for all  my father's family,   and  Russia and Greece for my mother's side.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 29, 2021)

40% Norse, 20 % Swedish, the rest is Irish  and Welsh (my ornery side)


----------



## Harry Le Hermit (Oct 29, 2021)

I would be a mixture of Scots-Irish (Ulster Scot), English, French Huguenot (relocating to Northern Ireland), and Germanic descent. That is assuming that everyone of my ancestors were pure of heart throughout the entirety of their lives and never had any ill foisted upon them. As somewhat of a European history buff, that was unlikely.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2021)

My family has been in North America since the 1650s.

I’m a mix of French, English, and German.

I have the genealogy and history but none of it really matters much.

_“I am what I am, and that’s all that I am._” 
_- _Popeye the Sailor Man


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 29, 2021)

According to the 23andMe analysis of my DNA, I have a little bit of Neanderthal.   Amazing how it changed my perspective of Neanderthals.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Oct 29, 2021)

German, English and Welsh from my mom;  Creole (French and Spanish from Louisiana) from my dad


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 29, 2021)

Like most Americans I'm a mixed bag, but mostly Irish and Italian.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Oct 29, 2021)

100% Scottish.Both parents born there.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 29, 2021)

My cousin did our family history on my Dad's side and I am 100% Italian!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2021)

My ancestors came from Eastern Europe and further back long long time ago from Africa and Asia.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 29, 2021)

Lithuanian as far as I know. That's where my grandparents were from, but where they came from, I can only guess.

I think my father was of Ashkenazic (Slavic) Jewish lineage since he had red hair and fair skin while my mother was of Sephardic (Iberian Peninsula) with dark hair and slightly darker skin. I look more Sephardic.


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 29, 2021)

My ancestors were from Ireland, Scotland,England & Guernsey in the Channel Islands. I've got back as far as the 1600's on my Scottish side.


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 29, 2021)

Yes I do know it...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 30, 2021)

As they say, It's not where you come from, but where you call home that matters.   I'm from a small insignificant planet in a distant galaxy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

half Irish
half Scottish
half English
a bit of German and French
10% "Scandinavian" according to 23 and me
4% Neanderthal
and some other stuff

I know it adds up to more than 100%, but its late here.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 30, 2021)

Yes, I know mine having done my family tree back to the 1400's on my mother's side (which is mixed, a bit of everything, English, German, Irish, Scottish, etc.). My father's family came from Poland before he was born and that is all I know about them. I gave up on their history.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> 100% Scottish.Both parents born there.


I didn't know you were born in Scotland ..  so was I... where were you born ?


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Oct 30, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I didn't know you were born in Scotland ..  so was I... where were you born ?


Sorry for the confusion, my parents were, my Mom in Paisley, my Dad in Glasgow.
I was born in Brooklyn, LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2021)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, my parents were, my Mom in Paisley, my Dad in Glasgow.
> I was born in Brooklyn, LOL


ah, so you're only  50 %Scottish. I was born and raised in  the west end of Glasgow.. my uncle lives in Paisley...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2021)

While I am primarily British Isles and Western Europe, my DNA takes me back to 525 AD and I have ancestors from places I'd have never dreamed of.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 30, 2021)

23 and Me tells me I'm Japanese (not that I didn't know that ), and a small percentage Korean. A small percentage Native American.
Also, 100% Canadian


----------



## caroln (Oct 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> While I am primarily British Isles and Western Europe, my DNA takes me back to 525 AD and I have ancestors from places I'd have never dreamed of.


525?  Wow!  Very interesting.  Curious as to where these ancestors came from.  Forgive the nosiness, but could you share?


----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2021)

Do you know your heritage?​Yes.

My Mam gave birth to me and my Dad was my Dad, I think. 

And just think, if we go back far enough, we may have lived in the caves next door to each other.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Grand mother ,, her sisters & parents


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> While I am primarily British Isles and Western Europe, my DNA takes me back to *525 AD* and I have ancestors from places I'd have never dreamed of.


Could you explain that, because it sounds (prima facie) ridiculous.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 30, 2021)

I am 1/2 Irish, 1/2 German.

But 23andme has it broken down differently:
52% British and Irish (Merseyside and County Galway)

16.5% French and German (Saxony and Switzerland)
4.3%   Greek and Balkan
15.7% Eastern European
2.8%   Broadly European
<2%   Neanderthal
0.3%  Ashkenazi Jewish

I don't know how those different places popped up. 23andme updated the report a year ago.

My mother's family has been in Saxony since the 1700s - which is as far as her ancestors were checked. I assume by the Nazis, because she escaped from East Germany when she was 18.

My Dad's great grandparents came from County Galway. I found them on a US Census thing.

I was expecting to have Native American blood, but did not. The standard story in our family was that my dad and his siblings were 1/4 Native American (Shawnee). When my DNA was tested, nothing there. I called my cousin and told him. He said, "Well, you're from the milkman, then."  Which was a joke. I thought it was funny, but my mom was outraged. Basically, my large Irish side of the family is still convinced about the story.

Anyway, I was disappointed because since I was a little girl, I have been interested in two groups:  Native Americans and Jews. By interested, I mean I read a lot of fiction and nonfiction books about them. I was surprised when my father married a Jewish woman, and she told me that I knew more about being Jewish than she did! I was 16, and I gave her a book on the subject for Christmas.

Once, I made contact with a relative through Ancestry.com because she had asked about specific relatives that were mine. She also thought we had a lot of NA blood, and wanted to know if I knew my grandmother's father's name. He was allegedly the NA. So the story has been around for a long time. That woman would be over 100 years old now.

Anyway, what I know about genetics could fill a thimble.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 30, 2021)

This got me thinking so I went back to my 23 and Me account, for the first time in several years.

Things have changed a bit, apparently it gets updated regularly as more data becomes available.  The big change for me is the loss of the 10% Scandinavian, most of that went to the British Isles.  May be the Vikings?  I did gain 0.7% Finnish.  But lost Neanderthal, down to 2.5% now, I had an uncle I was pretty sure was mostly Neanderthal...

Some interesting stories:

Apparently on my father's side I share some DNA markers with an Irish king of 1500 years ago (so do most men from Ireland and Wales):

*Niall of the Nine Hostages*_ is said to have been a King of Tara in northwestern Ireland in the late 4th century C.E. His name comes from a tale of nine hostages that he held from the regions he ruled over. Though the legendary stories of his life may have been invented hundreds of years after he died, genetic evidence suggests that the Uí Néill dynasty, whose name means "descendants of Niall," did in fact trace back to just one man who bore a branch of haplogroup R-M269.

The Uí Néill ruled to various degrees as kings of Ireland from the 7th to the 11th century C.E. In the highly patriarchal society of medieval Ireland, their status allowed them to have outsized numbers of children and spread their paternal lineage each generation. In fact, researchers have estimated that between 2 and 3 million men with roots in north-west Ireland are paternal-line descendants of Niall._

And on my Mother's side (though my % Italian is 0):

*Francesco Petrarca*_ (1304-1374) was an Italian scholar and poet whose philosophy and literary works influenced the birth of the European Renaissance. Petrarca was one of the earliest poets to champion the use of Italian over formal Latin in his work, writing over 317 Italian sonnets about his unrequited love interest Laura de Noves. In fact, the Italian sonnet is commonly called the "Petrarchan" sonnet today.

In 2003, researchers who disinterred the body thought to be Francesco Petrarca tested his mitochondrial DNA and found that he belonged to haplogroup J2._

Kind of interesting, but not very useful...  Doubt I could go back to Ireland and claim the long lost throne...


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 30, 2021)

My brother had a basic DNA test done and shared it with me.  There  were no surprises.  We are mostly northern European.  One of my Grandmothers immigrated from Switzerland.  My last name is very English and my Mother's maiden name is Welsh.

Like many American families, there is a tradition that we have some Indian blood.  Sadly, not true.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Could you explain that, because it sounds (prima facie) ridiculous.


With a comment like yours, I shouldn't explain it, but I had my DNA tested by a geneticist.  Not My Heritage, Ancestry or the like.  Ridiculous or not, perhaps you ought to have yours done.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> With a comment like yours, I shouldn't explain it, but I had my DNA tested by a geneticist.  Not My Heritage, Ancestry or the like.  Ridiculous or not, perhaps you ought to have yours done.


Were you tested for ........... nevermind.  All I was doing was saying it sounds impossible, can you explain it, but I said it wrong.  So sorry snowflake.  Maybe you can try taking offense not so easily.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Were you tested for ........... nevermind.  All I was doing was saying it sounds impossible, can you explain it, but I said it wrong.  So sorry snowflake.  Maybe you can try taking offense not so easily.


Perhaps you could take some lessons in good manners and diplomacy.  You are so typical, by resorting to name calling when caught up in rudeness.  Simply add to it.  Great solution to getting along with people.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 30, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Could you explain that, because it sounds (prima facie) ridiculous.



Depending on testing algorithms, DNA lineage can be traced back many thousands of years.  I'm 2% Neanderthal which is consistent with people of European descent ...can go as high as 4%.  The family picked up that DNA some years back since the extinction date for Neanderthals is appx 40,000 years ago.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 30, 2021)

Here's my most recent Ancestry.com breakdown.  It changes as more people are added to the testing pool and algorithms are updated. Living DNA which focuses on British Isles origins show Highlands & Isllands of Scotland, Northern Ireland (most likely lowland Scots or English plantation settlers), Northumberland and Lincolnshire. Tests that go further back show much higher Scandinavian % DNA which points to Viking ancestry given the Scottish and Lincolnshire regions Living DNA shows.

Lincolnshire is the origin of my oldest documented line with a firm paper trail that goes back to the early 1500s.


----------



## Brummie (Oct 30, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> half Irish
> half Scottish
> half English
> a bit of German and French
> ...


Your math is as good as mine/rofl


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> My brother had a basic DNA test done and shared it with me.  There  were no surprises.  We are mostly northern European.  One of my Grandmothers immigrated from Switzerland.  My last name is very English and my Mother's maiden name is Welsh.
> 
> Like many American families, there is a tradition that we have some Indian blood.  Sadly, not true.


In my family the ”tradition” was true and I do have enough Native American blood for it to show up on the DNA test.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 30, 2021)

100% Armenian.  My grandfather on my mother's side came thru Ellis Island way back when first, then he went back and got my grandmother.

Not sure about my father's parents.  My parents came from 2 different 'tribes'...I can pronounce them, but not spell them lol.

My mother would drill her family history in to us...never wanting us to forget.
And, the pictures, OMG.


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 30, 2021)

My last name is England and Ancestory.com says I am mostly English, who would have thought that. My highest percentage is Great Brittan then Ireland then Scotland then Wales then Holland. There has been a trace in the France/Spain area and another trace in the middle east counyry called something like Caucasious. Something I thought intersting was my grandmother would say we were part indian as in the Native Americans. But what if the Indian in us is actually as from the country of India.


----------



## Been There (Oct 30, 2021)

My grandparents and one aunt raised me because both parents died early in my life. My guardians would tell me story out our heritage, but I was never really interested. I often consider buying one of those 23 and me kits just to find out what’s hiding in my life. I think that would be interesting.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 30, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> My last name is England and Ancestory.com says I am mostly English, who would have thought that. My highest percentage is Great Brittan then Ireland then Scotland then Wales then Holland. There has been a trace in the France/Spain area and another trace in the middle east counyry called something like Caucasious. Something I thought intersting was my grandmother would say we were part indian as in the Native Americans. But what if the Indian in us is actually as from the country of India.


The DNA would be different


----------



## gloria (Oct 30, 2021)

Father and Mother From Northern Italy, FBI....full blooded Italian.


----------



## bingo (Oct 30, 2021)

English...Cherokee ...and who knows what my great  great grandfathers did


----------



## mellowyellow (Oct 30, 2021)

Father's side Scottish, mother's side Irish


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Oct 30, 2021)

I've been studying ancient history quite a bit lately, so yes, I'm learning a lot about my heritage.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm French Canadian. My surname is a common one in Canada.  In fact, there are statues of my ancestors.  There are several towns named after them, it's really weird to see your name  in big letters on a cop car. But then a more recent ancestor was hung for stealing horses.


----------



## David777 (Oct 31, 2021)

23andMe DNA test on a nephew:
mother side Lithuania and Poland
father side French/German from the Alsace region via French Canadian migration


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 31, 2021)

On my Dad's side:  Irish and English, moving to the Southern U.S. ( Georgia ).
On my Mom's side: Scottish, also moving to the Southern U.S.

My mom's side are direct descendants from one of the owners of the Hagenbeck-Wallace Circus.
( Probably where I get my fear of Clowns! )


----------



## Shero (Oct 31, 2021)

The only thing that is real is we are all 100% part of the human race. Sorry to break it to people who think otherwise, your ancestors did a lot of seed sowing with people from other ethnicities and as a result you are a mix of many heritages.

Myself, we trace our history back to the time of Charlemagne. Lyon was invaded by the Romans, and for a while (like Italy) the Moors and maybe Germanic people, so I embrace all those lines. Church records show my family have lived in Lyon for generations as wine growers and in the manufacturing of textile..


----------



## MrPants (Oct 31, 2021)

On my mothers side, areas in and around Northern Ontario Canada back as far as mid-1700s. On my fathers side, Hessians of German descent who fought for the British during the American Revolution in the mid 1700s. They then migrated north to New Brunswick Canada as part of the United Empire Loyalists movement which occurred around 1783. 

I have visited the Loyalist graveyard in downtown Saint John N.B. to view some of the grave markers to see if I could recognize any family name but the deterioration of inscriptions on the grave markers make identification almost impossible  This is one of the better ones I found.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 30, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> While I am primarily British Isles and Western Europe, my DNA takes me back to *525 AD* and I have ancestors from places I'd have never dreamed of.


Woh, that's impressive!!!


----------



## bowmore (Dec 30, 2021)

I am of Ukrainian ancestry. My late wife was a MacKenzie, and a relative traced her lineage back to Robert the Bruce. We have visited her ancestral castle Eilean Donan.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 30, 2021)

Norwegian, German, Scottish, Danish and English


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 30, 2021)

People who settled in my area are mostly English, Scotch-Irish, and German descent.


----------



## Chet (Dec 30, 2021)

Both sets of grandparents arrived at Ellis Island from Poland around 1914. My father came over in his mother's arms at the age of 3. My mother was born in the U.S.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm of French Canadian decent. And most definitely, my ancestors sailed to Canada from France. But that's on my human side, my other ancestors came from the Southwest region of Mars..


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2021)

2% Neanderthal, according to 23 and me.

Less than some people thought...

and my short version report (the 0.2% trace seems to be from the Middle East somewhere).


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2021)

My heritage? Mongrel! A bit of all sorts!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 30, 2021)

*Yes. Ancestry . com lists me as Eastern European and Sicilian.  Pretty on point.*


----------



## Larry67 (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm mostly English. I have a German Jewish great - great grandfather who fought in a Virginia militia Company during the Revolutionary war. I consider myself as a simple Hillbilly.


----------



## Mizmo (Dec 30, 2021)

I was born in  Scotland
Mother Irish with Spanish grandfather
Father Scottish


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 30, 2021)

I have never done Ancestry.com or 23 and Me, but when I was much younger I sent off for my Coat of Arms and it indicated my ancestry was German.  I know it was accurate, since my grandfather and father had first and last names that were clearly Jewish but were altered to become more Gentile.  I have seen records of where they were changed.  

I think my mother was of Irish decent, since her mother's maiden name was clearly Irish.  I'm not really interested in anything beyond that.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 30, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Do you know your heritage?


German | Swiss/German mainly, with some Welsh and Irish.


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I have never done Ancestry.com or 23 and Me, but when I was much younger I sent off for my Coat of Arms and it indicated my ancestry was German.  I know it was accurate, since my grandfather and father had first and last names that were clearly Jewish but were altered to become more Gentile.  I have seen records of where they were changed.
> 
> I think my mother was of Irish decent, since her mother's maiden name was clearly Irish.  I'm not really interested in anything beyond that.


LOL - "Altered to become more Gentile."
Like many celebrities - Bernard Herschel Schwartz,  AKA Tony Curtis
http://jewbellish.com/jewish-celebrities-change-gentile-names/


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 201425
> My heritage? Mongrel! A bit of all sorts!


Addressing this and other similar approaches-  how a person refers to himself or herself is his/her own business I suppose, but it's 'really not ok' when referring to other people.  
(please understand I'm not saying _you'd _do that, I only mean in general.)


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2021)

JaniceM said:


> Addressing this and other similar approaches-  how a person refers to himself or herself is his/her own business I suppose, but it's 'really not ok' when referring to other people.
> (please understand I'm not saying _you'd _do that, I only mean in general.)


I couldn't agree more, Janice. You are right, on reflection using the term mongrel is probably insensitive in today's society. I shall be be more careful in future. Thank you for pointing it out.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 31, 2021)

My Grandparents came to the U.S. in the early 1900's....from Germany and Italy.  When I was stationed in Germany, back in the 1960's, I found a couple of distant relatives in Northern Italy, and near Hamburg, Germany.  It appeared that many of the old family lost their lives during WWII.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2021)

Mostly mid-European.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> half Irish
> half Scottish
> half English
> a bit of German and French
> ...


Hmmmmm, Neanderthal. Sexy.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 2, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> Hmmmmm, Neanderthal. Sexy


Lol, actually I think most everyone, except those of African descent, has some Neanderthal.  So let's hope it is sexy!


----------



## Colleen (Jan 2, 2022)

Unfortunately, no I don't know anything about my heritage, ethnicity or medical background. I was 3 years old when I was adopted but my adoptee parents would never tell me anything about my bio parents, even though my adoptee mother worked with my bio mother. I'm 75 now, so what difference does it make?I was born in MI and adoption records are sealed from 1945-1980's (I believe) so I could never find out anything.

I envy those of you that know who you are and where you came from. I've always felt "lost" and felt like I never belonged anywhere.


----------



## Remy (Jan 6, 2022)

Probably, yes. It's really of little interest to me however.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2022)

win231 said:


> LOL - "Altered to become more Gentile."
> Like many celebrities - Bernard Herschel Schwartz,  AKA Tony Curtis
> http://jewbellish.com/jewish-celebrities-change-gentile-names/


And who would have liked Kirk Douglas if he kept his birth name:  "Issur Danielovich Demsky?"


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 6, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I envy those of you that know who you are and where you came from. I've always felt "lost" and felt like I never belonged anywhere.


You should try the 23 and me thing.  It will both tell you about your heritage and show you genetic relatives.  You would probably find something of interest.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

German on my dads side and moms side and I also my husband is from German ancestry on both sides.


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> half Irish
> half Scottish
> half English
> a bit of German and French
> ...


Oh, those yummy Neanderthals!  Wow!


----------



## caroln (Jan 15, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Unfortunately, no I don't know anything about my heritage, ethnicity or medical background. I was 3 years old when I was adopted but my adoptee parents would never tell me anything about my bio parents, even though my adoptee mother worked with my bio mother. I'm 75 now, so what difference does it make?I was born in MI and adoption records are sealed from 1945-1980's (I believe) so I could never find out anything.
> 
> I envy those of you that know who you are and where you came from. I've always felt "lost" and felt like I never belonged anywhere.


I would think of it as starting your heritage from square one...you.  I don't know if you have kids and grandkids, but if you do, generations down the line will be tracing their ancestors back to you, the original!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 15, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> My criminal relatives were shipped out as convicts to Botany Bay in Sydney and Port Arthur in Tasmania.
> I was born in Tasmania so I am from fine convict stock.


Did you know that in 2003, when England won the Rugby Football World Cup, their manager, Clive Woodward, was asked, as he entered Australia: "Any criminal record?" He answered with a grin. "I didn't know that you still needed one."


----------



## Colleen (Jan 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> You should try the 23 and me thing.  It will both tell you about your heritage and show you genetic relatives.  You would probably find something of interest.


_I did the Ancestry DNA, so I do know ethnicity but that doesn't help with knowing relatives. I have gotten "matches" but they're 4-5th cousins. I've contacted a few of these people but they never answer back. Oh, well._


----------



## Colleen (Jan 15, 2022)

caroln said:


> I would think of it as starting your heritage from square one...you.  I don't know if you have kids and grandkids, but if you do, generations down the line will be tracing their ancestors back to you, the original!


I have one son but he couldn't care less. Lots of "family's" die so I might be one of them.


----------



## caroln (Jan 16, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I have one son but he couldn't care less. Lots of "family's" die so I might be one of them.


Sometimes the genealogy bug skips generations!   My dad didn't care about it but I found it intriguing.  My daughter doesn't seem to care but one of my granddaughters is interested.  You just never know who or when the bug will bite!  A hundred years from now someone may say, "wow, I just found great-great-great grandma Colleen mentioned in an internet article" or some such thing.  I think that's the goal of most genealogists, to make sure no one is ever forgotten.


----------



## JaniceM (Jan 16, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> My surname is of Irish descent, from County Roscommon.
> The current distribution throughout the world is 81% USA, 11 % Great Britain, 6% Canada,
> 2% Ireland, and 1% my island home Australia.
> So most of my relatives went to the USA.
> ...



Does that mean you're a Tasmanian devil?  LOL!!


----------



## rgp (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes & no ...... I have thought about looking into one those ancestry tracking firms [that do not require DNA] But haven't yet . I would imagine they are pretty expensive ?? Anyone know ?


----------



## caroln (Jan 16, 2022)

Ancestry dot com will cost about $300 a year, but that's just for U.S. data.  To go back to Europe or anywhere outside U.S. it can jump up to $500 a year.  I personally have found all the data I needed from free genealogy sites and public records.


----------



## Bretrick (Jan 16, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> Does that mean you're a Tasmanian devil?  LOL!!


Yep. You goy that right.
An unstoppable Tornado of Destruction when riled


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 16, 2022)

About Haplogroup H3h​ 
Haplogroup H3h appears throughout Northern Europe, originating between 3,700 - 7,700 years ago, originating from generations of Mesolithic hunter-gatherers in South-Western Europe between 9,000 and 11,000 years ago. Recent findings believe H3h to be represented among the excavated remains of Cerdic, King of Wessex, leader of the Anglo-Saxon settlement of Britain.

This is my MtDNA or the mother's DNA, which we all carry.  Mine begins in Africa and finally to modern times in Norway/Finland.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 16, 2022)

Yup, Some mix of English, French. The french part could be part of both Quebec and France. Also have a fair amount
of Western Indian, mostly Assiniboine and Sioux.  Makes life interesting at times....


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 2, 2022)

Portuguese mom and dad
Grandfather mom's side may 8% Welch
Everyone else Portuguese great grandmother lived in Hawaii


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 2, 2022)

Chet said:


> Both sets of grandparents arrived at Ellis Island from Poland around 1914. My father came over in his mother's arms at the age of 3. My mother was born in the U.S.


Ellis Island too.
From Portugal
A name change from reis to Vieira.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 2, 2022)

My people came over here in 1634 from England, ancestors  were French, they landed at Cape fear N.C. , went on up to Jamestown, 
fought in the revolutionary war, a family came down to Georgia, a group, of my kin then came down thru Alabama 1810, (they needed a passport to go thru Alabama, because they went across Indian Lands) , the main ones I'm decended from went on down to Mississippi, they fought during the Civil War on both sides, I've always been proud of my Southern  Heritage.


----------



## old medic (Feb 3, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> My criminal relatives were shipped out as convicts to Botany Bay in Sydney and Port Arthur in Tasmania.



Story is from my Dads side of the family.... They were survivors from a convict ship that was caught in a storm of Cape Hatteras and settled in NC.
Mothers side has a set of books tracing the family back into the 1500s, I'm the last entry as a newborn.


----------



## charry (Feb 3, 2022)

Welsh on dads side ……


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I have never done Ancestry.com or 23 and Me, but when I was much younger I sent off for my Coat of Arms and it indicated my ancestry was German.  I know it was accurate, since my grandfather and father had first and last names that were clearly Jewish but were altered to become more Gentile.  I have seen records of where they were changed.
> 
> I think my mother was of Irish decent, since her mother's maiden name was clearly Irish.  I'm not really interested in anything beyond that.


I hope the one you received was real. I haven't noticed anything on the www (haven't looked), but a long time ago there were ads for Coats of Arms that sold fake products.. as well as books people could buy about their surnames that weren't legitimate, either.


----------



## SapphireBlues (Feb 5, 2022)

Irish, Scottish, English.

 I wanted my money back when they didn't find any hippie/gypsy/mermaid genes. Obviously they erred.


----------



## Maywalk (Feb 5, 2022)

Danish and Romani


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)

Scottish and British this way.


----------



## john19485 (Feb 5, 2022)

Put this up for research in I think 1996. https://www.angelfire.com/ut/geneology12/genealogy.html


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 5, 2022)

I'm basically Celtic....a mixture of Scots, Irish, Welsh and  a  little Saxon....so 100% British


----------



## timoc (Feb 6, 2022)

*My Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, recuring, Uncle  Harry*, a right Don Juan with the ladies legend has it.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 4, 2022)

From the early 1900's after Finland declared its independence the majority of my ancestors were from there. There are also some I suppose that are from Russia as well. If I decided to do the Genealogy on it , I could be more specific but that is pretty much the general view of it. I also suppose there are a few ancestors that were from Sweden as well.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 4, 2022)

All of my relatives have been amazingly kind and good looking.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 4, 2022)

German/French....mostly American.  can trace the family on one side back six generations, on the other back to the 1400s in France.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 6, 2022)

We were told at a family reunion on my birth mother's side that the first ancestors our historians traced us back to were a German slave trader and a minister of African heritage. He had 14 children and we wound up having a humongous family from his tree. It's funny that when I did my DNA test through Ancestry, Germany was not included but besides different parts of Africa I had 10% from Europe (Iberian Peninsula, Great Britain, Finland/N.W. Russia and Ireland. That was probably on my birth mother's father's side. I never met him but was told he looked Caucasian. 

Also in one of the Ancestry graphs, India was highlighted, but it listed only trace DNA from southern Asia. I find that interesting because my maternal grandmother told me that her great grandmother (I think it was) did not speak English. She had long black hair and supposedly came over here on a boat with her husband who was Indian. My grandmother wasn't one to make up stories but now I wish I had asked her siblings about it. My first cousin told me our grandmother told him that the great grandmother was Spanish. So perhaps that's the Iberian Peninsula part. One of our family historians made a DVD of our history which was handed out at a reunion I didn't attend but sent to me. I really should find it and finish watching it.


----------



## spectratg (Mar 6, 2022)

My nine-greats grandfather, paternal lineage (family name), was born in England in 1580 and emigrated to North America in about 1624, 4 years after the Mayflower!


----------

